# Stacked orders



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I did a stacked 4 miler, $9.00 showing, for Chipotle.
I figured, cool. I always only pay attention to how much total I get, and not to if it is tips or not.
So I deliver the first, and after delivery amount is $6.00.
I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion, with gated circular driveway, and a main door that was two stories high. $2.75. That is the base DD pay in my area.
Keep in mind, that this was the furthest of the 2 orders.

As much as I have posted here that I don't care who the money is from, as long as it is worth it, this bothered me immensely. And it was the first delivery of the day.

Initially, I thought that this would ruin my mood for the rest of the day, but I finally got over it.
It is possible that some spoiled brat rich kid ordered, and not the parents.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I did a stacked 4 miler, $9.50 showing, for Chipotle.
> I figured, cool. I always only pay attention to how much total I get, and not to if it is tips or not.
> So I deliver the first, and after delivery amount is $7.50.
> I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion, with gated circular driveway, and a main door that was two stories high. $2.75. That is the base DD pay in my area.
> ...


I’m usually very chill about this stuff. But in this particular case, I would use my cancellation button and take the ratings hit.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion, with gated circular driveway, and a main door that was two stories high. $2.75. That is the base DD pay in my area.


That's when seamus rode by and cracked the whip.

Put your shirt back on son! There is work to do!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> It is possible that some spoiled brat rich kid ordered, and not the parents.


You never really know. As you know the NYC suburbs is very diverse from very poor to super wealthy!

My experience is that wealthy people tip very well and wealthy spoiled brats kids of the wealthy also tip very well. After all they are spending mom and dads money so they DGF. Wealthy old people don't tip so good!

These are just generality observations but there are always exceptions. Could have also been the hired staff?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I did a stacked 4 miler, $9.50 showing, for Chipotle.
> I figured, cool. I always only pay attention to how much total I get, and not to if it is tips or not.
> So I deliver the first, and after delivery amount is $7.50.
> I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion, with gated circular driveway, and a main door that was two stories high. $2.75. That is the base DD pay in my area.
> ...


Is your DD base pay $3.00? Because in most if not all markets DD cuts their base pay by .25 for stacked orders. Paying drivers less for stacked orders is yet another bad Eats policy that was copied by DD.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion,


As soon as I saw the word "mansion" I knew what was coming next and started laughing.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Is your DD base pay $3.00? Because in most if not all markets DD cuts their base pay by .25 for stacked orders. Paying drivers less for stacked orders is yet another bad Eats policy that was copied by DD.


The base pay for single orders in my area is $2.75. I have never seen a single order below that.
Sorry. I looked it up and it was a Panera, not a chipotle. I also uploaded the other part.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Sorry. I looked it up and it was a Panera, not a chipotle.


At $2.00 base pay for that trip it appears that DD pays .25 less for stacked orders in your market.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> The base pay for single orders in my area is $2.75. I have never seen a single order below that.
> Sorry. I looked it up and it was a Panera, not a chipotle. I also uploaded the other part.


That makes more sense.

Panera stickers are cheap, I would have told you to reach in and swipe half a sandwich.

But their food sucks so bad I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I can toggle between the orders on my phone and see which is the dump order. I just dump that order back into the queue.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am glad I went back to Pax’s this week… Less screaming… Less meth… and less wishing I could run naked through DoorDash, Uber and Grubhub while screaming “ This is what happens to your mind when you deliver food “…

Of course most of you will comment on the meth usage and say that is the reason for the mad dash in my birthday suit but I believe it will because Food Delivery can drive you insane…

Also never take a double order because it only helps the food delivery company and not you unless you are getting like twenty dollars for that drop off …


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The base pay for single orders in my area is $2.75. I have never seen a single order below that.
> Sorry. I looked it up and it was a Panera, not a chipotle. I also uploaded the other part.


Panera customers are lousy tippers in their majority. Just like Chick-Fil-A’s. I avoid both, particularly in stacks - I KNOW they’re the non-tippers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Panera customers are lousy tippers in their majority. Just like Chick-Fil-A’s. I avoid both, particularly in stacks - I KNOW they’re the non-tippers.


Chipotle customers aren't exactly big tippers either.

I think all three places have their own drivers and if that's true it would enable them to "cherry-pick" the good orders for their own drivers and dump the garbage onto Doordash. Papa Johns is famous for doing that.

I know of at least 2 mom and pop restaurants that sift thru every incoming order and grab the good ones for their own drivers (most or all of whom are family members). That's what I call keeping all the good tips "inhouse".


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Chipotle customers aren't exactly big tippers either.
> 
> I think all three places have their own drivers and if that's true it would enable them to "cherry-pick" the good orders for their own drivers and dump the garbage onto Doordash. Papa Johns is famous for doing that.
> 
> I know of at least 2 mom and pop restaurants that sift thru every incoming order and grab the good ones for their own drivers (most or all of whom are family members). That's what I call keeping all the good tips "inhouse".


Nothing wrong with that. Not like anyone’s forcing us to pick up the crap. But look at it this way: if we DON’T pick up the crap, they HAVE TO dumpiton their in-housedrivers. And the drivers can’t say “no” like we do.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The base pay for single orders in my area is $2.75. I have never seen a single order below that.
> Sorry. I looked it up and it was a Panera, not a chipotle. I also uploaded the other part.


What is the highest peak pay for DD in your market? What market are you in?

Just comparing notes in different markets.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Not like anyone’s forcing us to pick up the crap. But look at it this way: if we DON’T pick up the crap, they HAVE TO dumpiton their in-housedrivers. And the drivers can’t say “no” like we do.


They don't have to dump anything on their inhouse drivers. DD and UE are on the hook for the food cost of orders that don't get picked up.

That's why I called it cherrypicking. Any orders they don't like they simply give to DD and Eats. If no driver shows up they get paid anyway.

And as I said in many mom and pop places their drivers are part owners of the business and can "say" whatever they want.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> They don't have to dump anything on their inhouse drivers. DD and UE are on the hook for the food cost of orders that don't get picked up.
> 
> That's why I called it cherrypicking. Any orders they don't like they simply give to DD and Eats. If no driver shows up they get paid anyway.
> 
> And as I said in many mom and pop places their drivers are part owners of the business and can "say" whatever they want.


And? I mean, I don’t mind. I’d take that job if I could.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I did a stacked 4 miler, $9.00 showing, for Chipotle.
> I figured, cool. I always only pay attention to how much total I get, and not to if it is tips or not.
> So I deliver the first, and after delivery amount is $6.00.
> I deliver the second one, and it is to a mansion, with gated circular driveway, and a main door that was two stories high. $2.75. That is the base DD pay in my area.
> ...


If it was a mansion maybe the maid or butler were ordering lunch.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> If it was a mansion maybe the maid or butler were ordering lunch.


Maids and butlers would tip. No tip - it’s the owner. Trust fund babies. Not self-made.


----------

